# Life Vest Recommendation



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Ok so we go out on the boat twice a week some times more. I have taken Otto once before. My biggest fear is that people wont see him in the water (on the shore line aka beach in the water) with their boats (Otto is black) .This is why I don't bringing him with our family. So on Sunday we noticed a man with a large dane and he had a life vest ! Perfect I thought! So wanted to know your thoughts... Anyone else uses one that they recommend? 

I'm thinking this one.... 
Amazon.com: Guardian Gear Aquatic Pet Preserver - Life Jacket for Dogs - Yellow - Large: Home & Garden


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Anyone....


----------



## tintallie (Aug 6, 2008)

I don't have a PFD for Miya as we both hate water and don't go swimming or boating, but you may want to look at ruffwear.com as they do make them. I use ruff wear's boots and pack/harness for Miya.


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

I also like ruffwear vests. I havent ordered one yet though. Take a trip to your local petstore or petco and see if they carry vests and try them on for size to see what you like and what fits then match them online for better prices.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Outward hound is cheap and I like the belly band. They carry them at Petsmart so you can check out physically.

Kyjen Outward Hound Life Vests for Dogs - Kyjen | Outward Hound | Pet Carriers | Pet Strollers | Auto Accessories for Dogs | Outdoor Gear for Dogs


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Some of them are not built for their true purpose... A PFD for a dog isn't because *they* drown (has anyone ever heard of a dog drowning? LoL)... It's that if you end up in the water with them, they might try to drown *you* when they try to climb on you... It's good to get one which has handles so you can get on their back (without pushing them under of course) and keep them from climbing... They also need a sturdy strap across their chest which you can lift them out of the water with if they go overboard without you.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Actually, I have seen some pretty close calls. You get a lean working dog and they already swim low in the water. They don't know when to stop. 

Fall off boat in middle of the lake you best be able to retrieve them. On a low boat or with a deck, the dog can help ( and learn to swim to the boat to come in) and you just push on the back of hteir head as they propel them selves in over the gunnels. Not so easy in a boat without a platform or low gunnels though.

I think the best ones have a band that does not put stress on the buckles when you are lifting. The outward hound DOES put stress on the buckles but at least there is a large velcro area on the belly band. I have one from Doug Teeft that does not and is designed for ocean work but it is WAY overkill. Too bulky. $100. Designed that you can lower a dog from a helicopter.


----------



## miaferominka (Jan 9, 2011)

Here is just my opinion...We have 2 Outward Hound vests from Drs. Foster and Smith. We go to Northern WI every year and we have 3 GSD's, we had the same concern..we wanted boaters top be able to see them when they are swimming. I have posted 2 pictures showing the dogs wearing them. The pictures were taken in the house just before we went out. Make sure that the vest you get has handles on the tops, it will assist you if you try to get them in and out of a boat.

The picture of the dog laying on the floor is of our male, he wears a XXL and is an approx 98#'s. The picture of the dog laying in in the chair (pouting becasue I am moving too slow) is one of our females who is approx 80#'s and wears a XL . Our other female also wear the XL and she is about 85#'s but is longer. The vest have really held up, I think we bought them back in 2006 and they are still in great shape.

Good luck.


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

Reviving old thread. We just purchased a pontoon boat and Tosca has never gone swimming before. I was wondering if anybody has purchased a life vest since the post before mine.

I went to PetSmart to look at theirs, but was not impressed because it had very little flotation material on it. Tosca is now 86 pounds and have little confidence in what I saw.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I bought the Ruffwear for Beau because of how he hangs off of the boat during water searches and we are out there sometimes at dusk or dawn. While it does not have the buckle construction I like (mentioned above) it seems comfortable and non restrictive with adequate flotation. It allows him to swim more naturally than the outward hound. But if that is not a consideration I think the Outward Hound is fine.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Last summer I purchased the Ruff Wear K-9 Float Coat ($80), that Jocoyn recommended, because our boy likes to go jet skiing with my hubby. He didn't mind it at all and it was non-restrictive as mentioned. Our dog has a long body and they were very helpful with size suggestions. K-9 Float Coat? - Performance Life Jacket for Dogs 
Moms


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

DanielleOttoMom said:


> Ok so we go out on the boat twice a week some times more. I have taken Otto once before. My biggest fear is that people wont see him in the water (on the shore line aka beach in the water) with their boats (Otto is black) .This is why I don't bringing him with our family. So on Sunday we noticed a man with a large dane and he had a life vest ! Perfect I thought! So wanted to know your thoughts... Anyone else uses one that they recommend?
> 
> I'm thinking this one....
> Amazon.com: Guardian Gear Aquatic Pet Preserver - Life Jacket for Dogs - Yellow - Large: Home & Garden


If you're wanting people to be better able to see your black dog in the water be sure that the life-vest that you buy is a very bright color ie Safety Orange...
Easy for you to spot as well.


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

I decided on the Ruffwear K9 Coat Float because the floatation material encircled the body while many brands did not. I purchased it off EBay because it was $20 cheaper than anywhere else. Having one of these will give me peace of mind.


----------

